# Take the holiday health challenge



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

OK... I am issuing a *Holiday Health Challenge* anyone who wants to take it! 

The challenge will run *from Today, Nov. 1 - Jan 2 *(the holiday season)... 

You can *choose one of 2 goals* 
a) to *not* gain weight over the course of the holidays
b) to lose weight over the holidays
but you should try to be realistic in choosing your goal. 

The *5 committments* will be
a) to be active at least 3 days per week at least 30 min. per time. 
b) to stick to your eating plan 5 days per week at a *minimum* 
c) to plan reasonable portions of treats on your 2 days "off", including holiday cookies and candies. 
d) to make some healthy choices on your holidays so that you will not sabotage your efforts, but you won't give up all of your traditions either. 
e) report on this thread every Monday to tell us how great you are doing! 

*To take the challenge* 
Respond to this thread by telling us which goal you are choosing. That's it! That's all you have to do! 

I hope you join. I have found these kinds of challenges to be fun and motivating, so I thought I'd give it a try here. 

YOU CAN DO IT!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm going to take my own challenge. I am choosing the lose weight option. 

I hope to see some of you here!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

I did this last year on another site. Gaining weight isn't too much of a problem because I'm a vegetarian....ham and gravy and stuffing and casseroles with cream of chicken soup are all out. However, every tooth in my mouth is a sweet tooth and I wanted to enjoy the goodies. I exercised and added more water and raw fruit and veggies to my diet. Took off just 3 lbs, but come the second week of January I weighed exactly the same as before Thanksgiving.

This year I'm once again aiming to keep my weight the same.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

I will take this challenge.  I am choosing to not gain weight over the holidays. I have gained too much weight since quitting my job 8 years ago and I have not lost it.
I like the 5 commitments too.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I would like to join the Holiday Health Challenge. My goal is to lose weight. I will agree to the 5 commitments.

I'm also a vegetarian, and although I don't have a sweet tooth, I have a problem with portion control.... but count me IN!!


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Yeah, I meant gaining over the holidays wasn't a huge problem for me as a veggie because the once-a-year foods mostly aren't for me. Eating in general is another story.


----------



## Patsy (Apr 16, 2007)

I will take the challenge. I want to lose weight & the 5 commitments sound good to me. I weighed myself this morning, so I have my starting weight. Thanks for starting the challenge!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i have joined a lose 20 pounds by Christmas challenge on www.fatsecret.com and that goal was to be 202 pounds by Christmas, but also had set myself a prior goal to lose to 200 by Jan 1..so they are compatible but there is also a mini goal that was set in that challenge of a minimum of 20 minutes of exercise every single day..so far I have met the challenge and lost 2 pounds since it started..still have 18 to go to Christmas and 20 to go to Jan 1..however..this is a slight bit unrealistic so it will be difficult to reach..i'll still leave my goals out there..but won't be too disappointed if I lose somewhat less than the 20 pounds


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I choose the goal of losing four more pounds by the end of the holidays. Slow and steady!

Eating wisely, exercise almost every day, LOVE the commitment list!

It's going to be interesting at Thanksgiving. Hubby can't be with family, so I'll cook turkey and etc. this weekend.

Then, the offspring and spouses and grandchildren will have turkey and etc. on Thanksgiving Day at a restaurant.

THEN, the son who HATES restaurant Thanksgiving dinner will bring his son over for turkey and etc. on the Saturday after Thanksgiving.

Wow.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I'll choose the maintain the weight. I'd like to loose, but I think maintaining is more doable.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Put me down for option b!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

Im going to accept this challange and NOT gain what Ive been working so hard at loosing! I would idealy like to loose more, but REALISTICALLY I know I wont... 
SO I will choose to maintain


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

If you need help planning lo carb or carb free foods for the holidays including cookies, candy and desserts, go to this site it is wonderful

http://www.genaw.com/lowcarb/index.html

I totally love this gal..she has taken the time to test the recipes and give reviews of them..i have plans for pumpkin goodies, stuffing, turkey and veggies for thanksgiving..and have ideas for christmas treats too


----------



## Ashtina98 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm in, I actually started with dh yesterday so the timing is excellent. We are following more of a South Beach type diet, not eliminating all carbs but certainly the "white stuff". I hope to lose some weight before and between the holidays and then really kick things into gear after Christmas.

I love the commitments, approach this healthfully without feeling cheated especially during the holidays. Dh and I decided that we would take it easy on Thanksgiving day and Christmas but not feel like we have to give anything up completely. 

Thanks for starting this Cindy!!


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

I was just getting ready to start my own personal challenge and unfortunately I don't fit into either of your categories. I'm lean, like 6'3" 200lbs and would like to GAIN some lean muscle mass over the next couple months. I know... poor me with my high metabolism. But it is just as hard for some people to gain or even maintain a healthy weight as it is for most people to lose. Been planning some cardio, lifting, and diet changes. Heck, I'll still post my progress if that's okay.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

HillBunker said:


> I was just getting ready to start my own personal challenge and unfortunately I don't fit into either of your categories. I'm lean, like 6'3" 200lbs and would like to GAIN some lean muscle mass over the next couple months. I know... poor me with my high metabolism. But it is just as hard for some people to gain or even maintain a healthy weight as it is for most people to lose. Been planning some cardio, lifting, and diet changes. Heck, I'll still post my progress if that's okay.


Sure! We'd love to have you! It's about health. If what you need is to gain to be healthy, then great!

Cindyc.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

Hillbunker I have a SIL who has to gain lean muscle mass too..the best way to do it is to go on a high fat high protein diet but avoid carbohydrates..they don't develop lean muscle but develop belly fat..proteins are your best bet but you need lots of fat with it for energy and brain function...natural animal and vegetable fats are best ..avoid highly processed fats or proteins


----------



## hengal (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay - I'm in. I just started my own changes on the 1st myself. Why not have some company to do it with? My goal is the weight loss also.(recently hit my all time highest) I will keep the five commitments too. Thanks for the challenge!


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I am joining in, mine is to lose weight, and excercise. thanks for starting this, see ya next week. 
Pam


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

I'll join! 

My goal is to continue losing weight


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

Cool! Looks like there are 15 of us or so.  Great start! Let's do it! 

Cindyc.


----------



## HillBunker (Jul 26, 2010)

ronbre said:


> Hillbunker I have a SIL who has to gain lean muscle mass too..the best way to do it is to go on a high fat high protein diet but avoid carbohydrates..they don't develop lean muscle but develop belly fat..proteins are your best bet but you need lots of fat with it for energy and brain function...natural animal and vegetable fats are best ..avoid highly processed fats or proteins


My problem is that I get busy and forget to eat. Pretty dumb. And impossible to gain if I don't eat a LOT of protein. I have an old college friend who is putting together a program for me. She says TONS of protein, just enough carbs so I don't burn muscle, and lower fat foods if possible. I've just been too busy to actually plan it all out, let alone start doing it... :shrug:


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Is it too late to join? I took a similar challenge on another site that corresponds with this one.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

WildernesFamily said:


> Is it too late to join? I took a similar challenge on another site that corresponds with this one.


nope. Feel free to join right in.  We're glad to have you. 

Cindyc.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Great, thanks!

Okay, my goal is to lose weight.


----------



## debbydoo1966 (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm in !! I'm a little late, but better late then never. 

My goal is to lose weight. I'm shooting for 2 lbs a week. Pretty sure I can keep that goal.

I'm having gastro problems right now and under doctors orders to eat a low residue diet. Hopefully it'll only be for a couple of weeks and i'll be able to start eating a healthier diet.

I've joined a gym. A friend and I will be workout partners. My plan is to walk on the treadmill 3 times a week and to work out with light weights. After about 2 weeks of that i'm going to step it up a little, to a slow jog.....and so on. I'm not going to rush it. I want to lose this weight and feel healthy. It's been a long long time since i've felt physically healthy.

I park far away from the stores I go to. Sometimes it takes me a few minutes to get in. Parking lots here are huge. I will also take the stairs, no more riding the elevator up to the doctors office, Blood Lab., library, second floor of the dept. store.

I have to start somewhere and I figure every little bit helps.

Thank you for this challange. It helps to be able to talk(write) to others, cause right now it's not fun. :grit: I know in a few weeks i'll be worth it, but it stinks in the beginning...lol.


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

i pulled out of the challenge that I was in on www.fatsecret.com I just felt it was a bit unrealistic..so I'm not doing a challenge, but still hope to reach my goal of 200 by new years although it is a bit unrealistic also


----------

